# Aliens



## NeverHappened (Mar 29, 2018)

What do you think of RL aliens? Would they be that different from us and how so? I know they are all space-elfs who never had a history of war or slavery, and are vegan. We can start from there.

There was this awesome guy named Fermi: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fermi_paradox

And some statistics failure guy named Drake: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drake_equation#Criticism


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Mar 29, 2018)

I think it's possible Earth is the first (and maybe the last) _industrial_ civilization.


----------



## NeverHappened (Mar 29, 2018)

ToroidalBoat said:


> I think it's possible Earth is the first (and maybe the last) _industrial_ civilization.


We won't be the last. The universe is young.

We're at the very least early to the party.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Mar 29, 2018)

NeverHappened said:


> We won't be the last.


I don't know if I like the idea of other worlds inventing rush hour traffic or social media.


----------



## Bassomatic (Mar 29, 2018)

To be honest, I don't care. If we meet them we will. If anything to set "rules" and such closes our eyes to what is out there.

They might not be little green men, they could be rocks with feelings, they don't have to be carbon based etc. For all we know things we don't know or see could be here right now.

If and when we interact with them we have to keep a clear mind and work with what they bring us, maybe they don't see a need to be social, maybe they want trade etc. If we start planning for anything there's a good chance we will make a mess of first contact.


----------



## Piss Clam (Mar 29, 2018)

They are already here. I've seen some shit in Montana that can't be explained.


----------



## NeverHappened (Mar 29, 2018)

ToroidalBoat said:


> I don't know if I like the idea of other worlds inventing rush hour traffic or social media.


I have considered non-social animals mastering tools. A best they would be tribes of inventive geniuses that would have to survive occasionally being nuked, but no Facebook even as they build spaceships.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Mar 29, 2018)

There's the (rather disturbing) theory that intelligent life tends to replace themselves with machines and live out in space rather than on planets.

That is, if they don't outright annihilate themselves first.


----------



## Save the Loli (Mar 29, 2018)

We're probably the only species in the universe right now which isn't cavemen (most intelligent life in the universe is/was probably cavemen) or living inside of a computer (assuming we aren't all living inside a computer). The computer aliens wouldn't want to talk to us, digital aliens are probably more fun to talk with anyway and besides, who wants to wait millions of years to hear back from those monkey aliens you sent a message to?


----------



## ZeCommissar (Mar 29, 2018)

If they exist, we should study them.

So we can learn how to kill it. 

SUFFER NOT THE XENO TO LIVE


----------



## Sissy (Mar 30, 2018)

I believe in aliens


----------



## Vocaloid Ruby (Mar 30, 2018)

https://youtu.be/i7H6uW2fb9Y


----------



## Double Dee (Mar 30, 2018)

I believe there's some other form(s) of life out there. How advanced it is, I don't know (and don't think we will for ages.) But hopefully, should any decide to make contact, I hope humanity isn't stupid about it and that they are somewhat friendly at first.


----------



## cumrobbery (Mar 31, 2018)

They visited primitive humans in the distant past


----------



## :thinking: (Mar 31, 2018)

Joe Rogain met them. That's all the proof I need.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N,N-Dimethyltryptamine#"Machine_Elves"


----------



## Pinup Paracelsus (Apr 18, 2018)

I think it's arrogant to think we're the only planet in all of space, that as far as we know is endless, that has life on it. Whether or not Aliens have been here, or are here currently, is hard for most of us on Earth to undoubtedly prove, but in the vastness of space they've gotta be out there.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Apr 18, 2018)

I imagine that life probably exists elsewhere in the universe, simply because the universe is so incredibly large, and growing evidence suggests that our planet is not especially unique. Just in the last 30 years hundreds of exoplanets have been identified, and several of them are estimated to be very similar to Earth (in terms of size, composition, distance from their star, etc).

The difficulty we have is knowing how to study these planets, since they're so far away that we can't observe them with any detail. In the future we might be able to get a better look at them by engineering a new type of telescope that utilizes the gravitational lensing effect generated by the Sun, but whether this would turn out to be at all workable in practice remains to be seen.

I personally think that life is probably quite rare, since there are several conditions that would need to be met in order to sustain life as we know it. Something like 70% of the stars in the universe are red dwarf stars, which tend to be so small that any planet orbiting within the 'habitable zone' (the area where liquid water could be sustained) would be tidally locked with their star. This would mean that such planets would likely be uninhabitable, as they would not only be subject to extreme temperatures, but they would also likely be incapable of retaining atmospheres or oceans due to their close proximity to coronal mass ejections causing them to evaporate away. This consideration alone, eliminates pretty much 70% of the universe's solar systems from being able to sustain life.

As for the question of intelligent life or advanced alien civilizations, I imagine that they are exceedingly rare, and probably so rare that we will never make contact with them. If you look at our own planet as a case study, it is estimated that over 5 billion species have existed on Earth throughout it's history, and so far only one of them (us) has evolved enough mentally to be able to even contemplate intelligence, let alone build a civilization or speculate about the existence of other civilizations elsewhere in the universe. Just let that sink in.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Apr 18, 2018)

I think the most interesting question that would arise from contact with intelligent aliens would be how the major religions would react to it.


----------



## S'tasaulk (Jun 24, 2018)

Piss Clam said:


> They are already here. I've seen some shit in Montana that can't be explained.


Same just this past month and I was only there for a short period of time...like the only photo I have was right before it disappeared into the cloud. Had to pull off in Minida pass near Lima to watch and try to snap a pic before it went poof. (And was weirded out they MT in general still had and is having snow still in some areas).


----------



## Piss Clam (Jun 24, 2018)

XxxmarijnxxX said:


> Same just this past month and I was only there for a short period of time...like the only photo I have was right before it disappeared into the cloud. Had to pull off in Minida pass near Lima to watch and try to snap a pic before it went poof. (And was weirded out they MT in general still had and is having snow still in some areas).



I hate to be that person, but it is Monida. I traveled all over the state. Beautiful country.


----------



## S'tasaulk (Jun 24, 2018)

Piss Clam said:


> I hate to be that person, but it is Monida. I traveled all over the state. Beautiful country.


Thank you my mother would be disappointed in me too. Was too lazy to double check since I knew it was spelt wrong. MT is my fave state to be in if i could...well minus the alien shit


----------



## Ghostapplesause (Jun 25, 2018)

It's great this thread got bumped as news today suggests we might be  the only advanced civilization in the observable universe.

This goes well with my hypothesis from another thread and that the Drake Equation is junk science.


Ghostapplesause said:


> This has reinforced my theory that both primitive and sentient life is rare in the universe because it is inherently hostile to life. I do not believe life is found everywhere like in Science Fiction.


----------



## Gone_Fission (Jun 25, 2018)

Based simply on the truly massive size of the universe and the incredible number of stars, I doubt we're the only intelligent industrial civilization, although I don't think it's improbable that we may be the most technologically advanced species in the Galaxy. Ironically, there may even be Milky Way planets inhabited be life forms far more intelligent and culturally advanced than us, but may lack opposable thumbs to build complex tools, or even live underwater which rules out harnessing fire or smelting ore into metal tools.


----------



## Lysol (Jun 25, 2018)

To be fair, I wouldn't expect aliens to want to engage with society at large after they find Tumblr or FurAffinity or some shit. So either they think we're too creepy or they don't exist.


----------



## Gone_Fission (Jun 25, 2018)

Lysol said:


> To be fair, I wouldn't expect aliens to want to engage with society at large after they find Tumblr or FurAffinity or some shit. So either they think we're too creepy or they don't exist.



Honestly, with how retarded and insane our world is right now, I think there may be some truth to that South Park episode about Earth being a reality TV show for aliens.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jun 29, 2018)

Lysol said:


> To be fair, I wouldn't expect aliens to want to engage with society at large after they find Tumblr or FurAffinity or some shit. So either they think we're too creepy or they don't exist.



Alien anthropologists would love that shit the same reason human anthropologists love finding about weird shit random tribes in New Guinea do. And aliens probably have a Kiwifarms equivalent anyway.


----------



## eldri (Jun 30, 2018)

From a Nietzschean perspective, it is understandable why an advanced alien civilization would never bother to contact us. 

The plot of the original Neon Genesis Evangelion films explains this, albeit implicitly. The life of the individual, assuming the non-existence of God or any other guiding force, is filled with horrors that are purposely ignored, also known as eldritch horrors. 

However, this leaves emptiness within the individual, which inadvertently creates disharmony for the individual. Ultimately, the eldritch horrors must be faced; however, in doing so, a decision has to be made, which is what Shinji faces at the end of the last original movie. The decision is to either remove that emptiness within by integrating with others also, ultimately, joining the collective consciousness, or continue on as an individual and suffer, knowing that emptiness will remain.

Once a collective consciousness is created, it only exists within itself. That is why Shinji's father states that the stone evangelion floating in space serves as a reminder that humanity existed. Collective consciousness doesn't exist in a typical sense as it does not engage with anything external to it. It is at peace, through and through; thus, does not see the point of interacting.

This conclusion may be attainable by advanced alien civilizations, in which they exist in a technological ooze of some sorts.

A real life manifestation of this is the wave of "political correctness" with its overly emotional sentiment, as the collective consciousness is the logical and ultimate conclusion of progressivism.


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Jul 1, 2018)

My ideas on this subject:

SETI looks for extraterrestials by listening to radio waves, finds nothing, and then declares there's no sentient alien life around Sol. But radio transmissions are not the only possible way to communicate - advanced civilizations are probably using different technologies we don't know. Trying to eavesdrop on them using radio is like intercepting Internet files with a walkie-talkie. Even then, potential candidates for alien signals like the Wow signal are often discarded because they are not as we expect. We're expecting alien life to be just like us in all respects.

At our distance from closest stars, we can't detect anything anyway. One experiment I've read about somewhere tried to find evidence of sapient beings... in photos of Earth from space. Night lights and radio transmissions aside, an outside observer could only find traces of human existence by finding agricultural fields and human infrastructure on the surface - features that couldn't be explained by geological processes. It requires being in orbit and photographing the planet's surface up close. Otherwise, tough luck. 

Maybe there's a big interstellar war going on and everyone is maintaining radio silence? One fun fringe theory I've read claimed just that based on reports of "missing stars" from 18th and 19th century astronomers. In that case, spamming radio transmissions in all directions and sending probes with messages is just asking for trouble.
Contact with a very advanced civilization isn't going to be particularly benevolent by default - remember how well did the arrival of strange new people went for Native Americans? Still, we're expecting their behaviour based on ourselves and what we know, and they could be completely different from us humans.



ForgedBlades said:


> I think the most interesting question that would arise from contact with intelligent aliens would be how the major religions would react to it.


No idea about major religions, but a few zealous Russian Orthodox Christian cults I've heard about consider aliens and UFOs to be work of demons trying to shatter the Christian faith in God. If extraterrestials show up, they'll likely scream bloody murder and hide in the forests or underground like they usually do.


----------



## JULAY (Jul 2, 2018)

Oh, boy, something for me to sperg about... As far as intelligent life existing somewhere else in the universe, it is a virtual certainty that it either does at the present time, or did at some point in the past. There are roughly 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 stars in the observable universe, and that's to say nothing of galaxies that may be beyond what we can observe with scientific instruments. 

Given that, on average, a main sequence star like our Sun lasts about 10 billion years, with a useful lifetime before expanding into a red giant of ~9 billion years, you end up with a total number of productive years for every main sequence star combined that is absolutely staggering. Considering that red dwarves last even longer, on the order of 80 billion years or so, that number only increases.

What we now know, which Frank Drake and Carl Sagan didn't, is that planets are very common. In fact, it seems likely that for most stars, with the exception of the largest hypergiants which tend to accrete all of their mass into the star itself, planets are the rule rather than the exception. So given all of those planets around all of those stars, and how many years each has for nature to do its thing (or not), it would be more ridiculous to believe that intelligent life hasn't originated at least once on one of them for a period of time.

That being said, the real questions are:

Are any of these intelligent lifeforms in our galaxy?

Do any of them exist now, contemporaneously with our species?

Cutting the vastness of the universe down to our galaxy certainly reduces the odds quite a bit, and limiting our investigation further to a pretty narrow period of time, i.e. the time since human beings of one sort or another have existed, trims it even further. Taking the next step and reducing it to the amount of time that we have had a technological civilization capable of being detected from deep space really starts cutting it down. 

The shitty thing is that we have only ourselves as an example. If our experience is typical, then most technological civilizations that might arise probably destroy themselves after a few hundred, maybe a few thousand years before they ever develop interstellar travel (if that's even possible) which seems to me to be a prerequisite for any species longevity. A few thousand years isn't a very long time for technological civilizations to discover one another.

On the other hand, maybe we're just unnaturally war-like, and short sighted, and thus an aberration. Problem is with a sample size of one, you can't make any inferences. I can say this though, should we ever find evidence of life, either current or former on Mars or another location in the solar system, the odds of there being other intelligent life in the galaxy go way, way up. If the development of organic life is so common that it happened twice (or more) in one solar system, then it would be arrogant and foolish for us to think that the only place and time intelligent beings developed in our galaxy was here.

I'll happily take those autistic ratings now...


----------



## Gar For Archer (Jul 2, 2018)

I think whether or not we find life on Enceladus (on which scientists have just discovered organic molecules) will reshape our view on the rarity of carbon-based life.

Right now, as far as we know, we're the _only_ life forms in the universe, a freak occurrence. If we find life on Enceladus, no matter how primitive, it suggests that life _will_ form eventually, as long as certain environmental conditions are met.

As far as actual human-level intelligent life, I wouldn't be surprised if it exists _somewhere_ in the universe, but I think it's doubtful we'll ever contact them, much less meet them, in the foreseeable future. Even if we somehow discover alien life using the technology we have today (fancy electronic telescopes), we'd be seeing their civilization millions of years in the past _at the earliest_ - Andromeda, the closest galaxy to us, is still _2.5 million light years_ away. In order to discover and contact alien life, FTL travel and communication is a necessity - we'd need to see what's currently happening millions - perhaps billions - of light-years away. 



Spoiler: FTL sperging



Right now, FTL travel is basically science fiction. This isn't some technological breakthrough we're merely waiting on - as far as we're concerned, there's no evidence that FTL travel and communication is actually _possible_ in the first place. Now, I know that there's the Alcubierre drive, a proposed FTL engine that bends space around it, but that's purely theory and also depends on the existence of negative mass, which is also something that doesn't exist (and likely _can't_, based on our current understanding of physics). Anyways, for all intents and purposes, as far as modern science is concerned, FTL travel is impossible. 

Perhaps a more "sensible" alternative to FTL would be teleportation of some sort, and based on what little I know about wormholes and black holes apparently some scientists think they could possibly link distant points in space. Anyway, we know so little about black holes that there's at least the _possibility_ they could unlock the secrets of galaxy-hopping. FTL travel, however, is impossible without another breakthrough in physics that radically changes the way we understand the universe.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jul 4, 2018)

Guardian G.I. said:


> My ideas on this subject:
> 
> SETI looks for extraterrestials by listening to radio waves, finds nothing, and then declares there's no sentient alien life around Sol. But radio transmissions are not the only possible way to communicate - advanced civilizations are probably using different technologies we don't know. Trying to eavesdrop on them using radio is like intercepting Internet files with a walkie-talkie. Even then, potential candidates for alien signals like the Wow signal are often discarded because they are not as we expect. We're expecting alien life to be just like us in all respects.
> 
> ...



1. Agreed, it makes more sense to communicate using precise laser pulses, and radio signals decay with range so we'd need colossal telescopes to detect them.
2. Sadly. The best evidence will be alien Dyson swarms or other megastructures or maybe some alien star having a large amount of radioactive isotopes from aliens shooting nuclear waste into it.
3. That doesn't make sense. Look at all the broadcasts during WWII. And if you're an alien civ who knows of an interstellar war, the people fighting the war know of you, and you can't hide. Consider that any alien civ within a few hundred million light years of us knows of Earth already. We probably are just yet another "terrestrial planet with life" in their catalog, but as a spacefaring civilization, they have all the time in the world to catalog the universe, and some truly colossal telescopes to help them.
4. Native Americans got some nice metal tools and guns out of it. Sure, it left them totally dependent on the white man for more goods, but some Indians benefitted. Aliens probably have similar enough behavior to us since some weak-ass species inevitably goes extinct from natural selection. Animals don't evolve a human-like brain unless they need to, and our ancestors that came down from the trees and into the African savanna had nothing but their big ape brains to help them.



JULAY said:


> Given that, on average, a main sequence star like our Sun lasts about 10 billion years, with a useful lifetime before expanding into a red giant of ~9 billion years, you end up with a total number of productive years for every main sequence star combined that is absolutely staggering. Considering that red dwarves last even longer, on the order of 80 billion years or so, that number only increases.



Something like 2/3 of stars are red dwarf stars, but they're pretty shitty places for intelligent life because most habitable zone planets around them are tidally locked and subject to extreme solar flares right up close.



JULAY said:


> What we now know, which Frank Drake and Carl Sagan didn't, is that planets are very common. In fact, it seems likely that for most stars, with the exception of the largest hypergiants which tend to accrete all of their mass into the star itself, planets are the rule rather than the exception. So given all of those planets around all of those stars, and how many years each has for nature to do its thing (or not), it would be more ridiculous to believe that intelligent life hasn't originated at least once on one of them for a period of time.



Yeah but if there's have one hot Jupiter in the wrong place then the orbits of any planet in the habitable zone is fucked so no intelligent life. And solar systems like ours seem to be pretty rare.



JULAY said:


> The shitty thing is that we have only ourselves as an example. If our experience is typical, then most technological civilizations that might arise probably destroy themselves after a few hundred, maybe a few thousand years before they ever develop interstellar travel (if that's even possible) which seems to me to be a prerequisite for any species longevity. A few thousand years isn't a very long time for technological civilizations to discover one another.



The good part about being primitive is that it's also really hard to totally destroy ourselves. Probably applies to aliens too, so even if they blow themselves back to the Stone Age they can easily recover since they have all the ruins of technology laying around to help innovate/scavenge. Even if there's only 10,000 people left on Earth, we wouldn't need more than a few thousand years to rebuild civilization to today's levels. And maybe people wouldn't blow each other up again the second time around .


----------



## Male Idiot (Jul 6, 2018)

I feel like there are a few factors that needs to be taken into account:

-How big the universe is.
-Aliens may have evolved and died out already.
-How hard intelligent life is to evolve.

I feel like the chance to have an intelligent species evolve is VERY low. Something that happens very rarely in the galaxy. So the intelligent life on every planet star trek star wars thing is unlikely.

Than to detect another civilisation it has to be living in a definite time frame.
Alien civilisation A is 500 light years from civilisation Human H.

So to be detectable today, A civilisation would need to have produced radio waves 500 years ago exactly.

For this,we need:
-A system that can support life well enough to let it prosper. No red dorfs.
-Life has to occur.
-Life has to evolve and prosper to more advanced forms without any lesser forms dominating it, like maybe big giant lizards.
-Intelligence has to evolve.

Dophins are a good example of how it can go wrong. They got the brain capacity, but lack the manipulative organ as well as live underwater, where they can not create fire and thus have a hard time making primitive civilisation starting materials.

Also a species fitting the criteria needs to be social to form a civilisation efficienty.

Also, a species can be intelligent but needs to have certain other characteristics to reach civilisation.

-It needs to have a smart enough brain.
-It needs a manipulative limb that can finely manipulate objects.
-It needs a good spatial sensory apparatus.

Most likely, this alien would need some time of fingers or multiple tentacles and eyes to go with that brain.

Echolocation without eyes would most likely be insufficient for higher intelligence to create technology.

There also would need to be a medium for quick and efficient communication, which means they would need hearing, or a 360 degrees vision that would let them communicate by changing colours or using bioluminescence.

Also at least two eyes would aid in spatial vision.

So, for a tool using civilisation we need:
-Brains.
-Eyes.
-Ears.
-Manipulator limbs.
-Some form of locomotion.

These would all be needed for a space ayy lmao civilisation to occur.

Also, since FTL is most likely not possible, civilisations would be restricted to sublight colony ships, which would greatly retard interstellar growth. Though the more long lived and hibernation capable the species, the less trouble this is.

I also think that we would need to fear civilisations slightly more advanced than us.

The slightly more advanced whites curbstomped the indians (feather) and got all the stuff they wanted from them.

But nowdays, do European white men go to poke amazones tribes for their riches? Nope. We are so far advanced that they are not a threat, and they offer us nothing. And if they are sitting on some oil, we just give them a marble and a lighter and its ours.

So a sufficiently advanced alien civilisation would most likely have no reason to attack us, since we would have nothing it really needs.  A slighty more advanced one, however, would be tempted to at least force us to pay a tribute. Even than it would be not totally one sided, for the resources to use in a generation colony ships would significantly curb their offensive potential.

So all hyper advanced Q-s out there are not out to get us, because do we make a concentrated effort as a species to kill off ladybugs? Nah, we don't. Any species advanced enough to effortlessly wipe us out most likely has no reason to bother with it.

But since FTL is most likely impossible, and alien generation ships would be hard pressed to get us and very very far away, we are pretty safe.
Aliens are most likely galaxies away and without faster than light engines. Most life seems to be doomed to live until the star reaches the end of its life cycle.

As for humans I think blowing each other back to the stone age is very unlikely, as that would require everybody to go to war.

I think I read a sci-fi somewhere that had South America take the leading role after the US and the Soviets blew each other up over a meteorite impact being mistaken for a soviet nuke.


----------



## Orkeosaurus (Jul 7, 2018)

I think it's far more likely that the aliens presumably visiting Earth are time travelers or interdimensional beings than actual honest to god creatures from other galaxies.

I might be really late on this also but the question "why would aliens put lights on their spaceships" really tripped me up. Or why they would be visible to begin with.


----------



## Caz (Jul 8, 2018)

Orkeosaurus said:


> I think it's far more likely that the aliens presumably visiting Earth are time travelers or interdimensional beings than actual honest to god creatures from other galaxies.



What bugs me is that we haven't even fully explored our own planet. I read somewhere that 95 percent of the ocean is still to be revealed. 



Orkeosaurus said:


> I might be really late on this also but the question "why would aliens put lights on their spaceships" really tripped me up. Or why they would be visible to begin with.



I think the whole aliens are always naked theme when it comes to most close encounters is the more ridiculous one. The lights and visibility can be explained by the fact that they want to test our reaction. Or plain incompetence (they forgot to switch to stealth mode or whatever...).


----------



## Gone_Fission (Jul 8, 2018)

Male Idiot said:


> For this,we need:
> -A system that can support life well enough to let it prosper. No red dorfs.



Interstingly enough, red dwarfs may actually be ideal for supporting life and lead to a rebirth of life and potentially civilizations hundreds of billions of years after all the larger stars have exhausted their fuel supplies and gone cold, and the the low energy red dwarfs kick into high gear as they switch to helium fusion.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jul 9, 2018)

> Also, since FTL is most likely not possible, civilisations would be restricted to sublight colony ships, which would greatly exceptional individual interstellar growth. Though the more long lived and hibernation capable the species, the less trouble this is.



Going no faster than 10% the speed of light, we could colonize the galaxy in 1-2 million years. Colony ships would be huge anyway (probably 10K people minimum) and have their own gravity and wouldn't be too different than a normal space colony.



Gone_Fission said:


> Interstingly enough, red dwarfs may actually be ideal for supporting life and lead to a rebirth of life and potentially civilizations hundreds of billions of years after all the larger stars have exhausted their fuel supplies and gone cold, and the the low energy red dwarfs kick into high gear as they switch to helium fusion.



Red dwarfs are ideal for life in general, it's just they're so low-energy (so evolution takes longer) and are usually flare stars (so high radiation fucks up the development of life) that it takes literally forever. But since red dwarfs are the majority of stars in the universe and will be even more common in the next few trillion years, common sense would suggest that most life will exist around red dwarf stars, including most intelligent life (which currently does not exist in many places).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gliese_710 - This star is a low-end orange dwarf (0.6 solar mass, K7V), but it will be within 0.25 light years of Earth in 1.28 million years. We can move to here when the Sun burns out, since if we're still here when this star comes by, we can move it into orbit around our Sun as it evolves into a red giant and then a white dwarf. This star won't die for at least 20-30 billion years.


----------



## Gone_Fission (Jul 9, 2018)

From what I've heard, the energy output isn't so much the problem with red dwarfs so much that it's the fact that at current output levels all planets in the current habitable zone of a red dwarf would be totally locked to the star, leading to some insane weather patterns and windstorms on top of the intense solar weather being able greatly affect the closely orbiting planets. The higher output of a late life red dwarf may be too hot for its current habitable zone, but it may thaw out the frozen outer worlds that are not tidally locked and more distant from solar weather effects.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Jul 13, 2018)

ForgedBlades said:


> I think the most interesting question that would arise from contact with intelligent aliens would be how the major religions would react to it.


UFO researcher Jacques Vallee has a book called "messengers of deception" where he talks about how human beings pretty much started attaching religious significance to UFOs the moment they entered into public knowledge. As a result we ended up with shit like Heaven's Gate or Scientology. If aliens showed up tomorrow half of us would shit ourselves in existential terror and the other half would start worshiping them as gods.

Traditional religion is, in the west anyway, eroding in front of us. I think if aliens ever did make contact the entire structure would pretty much implode. Religion would have to adapt itself or die. I think in the short term you'd actually see a tremendous amount of violence. Your typical pentecostal, snake handling, type isn't going to see the mothership and then go "oh gee, guess I was wrong! Whatevs". Our beliefs have us more than we have them. If you believe something you will, without even trying to do it, structure your entire reality to confirm that belief. People are capable of serious mental gymnastics and they display this all the time. Result would be religious communities retreating inwards and developing a generally paranoid and hostile view of the outside world. 

"Visitor from zeta reticuli" then becomes "demonic entity sent to mislead man"


----------



## QU 734 (Jul 15, 2018)

Anything ayy lmao that is advanced enough to reach us is a bad thing.

Humans became dominant on Earth because we're the smartest, most dangerous things around. 

I'd prefer to keep it that way.


----------



## Commander Keen (Jul 17, 2018)

I like to think that there are aliens and they come visit every so often. 

But these aliens are a bunch of drunk, red neck, gay, BDSM aliens. So they get loaded on whatever they need to get shithoused, pile up in the UFO with all their gay rowdy buddies, then go abduct and molest random people. 

If you've read some of these abduction stories, they're pretty intense. And pretty gay. Seems to be a common theme.


----------



## Tiamat (Jul 17, 2018)

I definitely think that there are aliens out there; the universe is quite big after all and we've only explored so much. They'd obviously be much different than us, seeing they evolved on a different planet.


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Jul 17, 2018)

I wonder if it's too late to becmoe an ufologist?

Side note: I certainly believe life could still develop in harsh enviroments that the vast universe provides if they learn to adapt or find ways around it.

Also, does anyone miss the UFO craze that swept the nation and started to die down once 2010+ started? There's was almost a flying saucer sighting each month.  I really found it captivating.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 17, 2018)

OK, I guess I believe alien life has a fairly high probability to exist somewhere, or many somewheres.  In what form, who knows, but some kind of self replicating chemical reaction probably get kicked off every so often now and then.

I don't believe any alien has ever visited earth. I don't believe any of the UFO sightings were of alien vessels.  I don't believe anyone has ever been abducted by aliens.  

The biggest problem with the idea of communication with aliens is that unless they happen to be really close by (astronomically speaking) is the fact that there would be years of lag between each attempted communication.  That's a tough way to try to learn to communicate.  It's hard enough learning to communicate with someone face to face when you don't have a common language.

If some form of FTL turns out to be possible I suppose it would change the equation a bit.  But we just have no reason to believe FTL is possible at the moment.


----------



## idosometimes (Jul 17, 2018)

It probably does not matter much if aliens exist or do not.  It is almost completely unlikely that we would ever see this life.

Let's travel to next closest star system outside solar sytem:



 
The next closest star system is 25.8 trillion miles (40 trillion kilometers) from earth.  We have managed a space machine that can travel at 165,000 mph/265,000 km/h (thanks largely to gravity of Jupiter....).  It would take 156,363,636 hours to star system if we can maintain 265,000 km/h average velocity.  That is a little less then 18,000 years.  This is three times longer than humans have existed according to the only true science manual: the bible.  If no life there, then you need to keep moving out.  Next closest star is about 25,000 years from earth at 265,000 km/h.  Then you are looking at 35,000 years travel to next one and then 44,000 years for one after that.

Assuming life exists, you need to catch it at just the right moment.  Each of you needs to travel huge distances fairly quickly   Otherwise you are just chasing ghosts.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 20, 2018)

What do you think the societal consequences would be on Earth if Lowell was right and Mars really was home to a more advanced civilization of canal builders? I mean in general, not necessarily if they were hostile.


----------



## Julias_Seizure (Apr 19, 2019)

I dont think theyd want anything to do with us. We can detect radiation from other planets so logically so could any aliens. Theyd have been able to see the radiation from hiroshima being nuked and if they decided to investigate further into the cause of that they would probably just write us off as being extinct by the time they could even travel here


----------



## Save the Loli (Apr 19, 2019)

Julias_Seizure said:


> I dont think theyd want anything to do with us. *We can detect radiation from other planets* so logically so could any aliens. Theyd have been able to see the radiation from hiroshima being nuked and if they decided to investigate further into the cause of that they would probably just write us off as being extinct by the time they could even travel here


Wait what? And I don't mean radiation from some random gas giant, I mean radiation which is obviously from some sentient species. Show me where aliens are using their solar system's Jupiter as a nuclear waste reserve.


----------



## Konover (Apr 19, 2019)

humans are ultimately water chauvinists. if life exists, it will probably use water AND other solvents (nitrogen, ammonia, etc.) we are looking in the wrong places and for the wrong things, imo.


----------



## AssRapistDude1488 (Apr 19, 2019)

I hate all aliens, extraterrestrial and illegal.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Apr 19, 2019)

Piss Clam said:


> They are already here. I've seen some shit in Montana that can't be explained.



Colorado & Alaska, too.  Or out in the desert.

On slow nights, sometimes I'd lay out with the nogs on.

It was also a good way to avoid falling asleep; the sky never got boring.



ForgedBlades said:


> I think the most interesting question that would arise from contact with intelligent aliens would be how the major religions would react to it.



More interesting than that?

How quickly someone tries to fuck an alien.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Apr 19, 2019)

I think actual aliens are either animals on other planets, primitive civilizations and/or they all died millions of years ago before humans existed.


----------



## Julias_Seizure (Apr 19, 2019)

Save the Loli said:


> Wait what? And I don't mean radiation from some random gas giant, I mean radiation which is obviously from some sentient species. Show me where aliens are using their solar system's Jupiter as a nuclear waste reserve.


I mean if we were looking at a planet that wasnt radioactive and suddenly theres a massive spike in radiation wouldnt we be a bit curious?


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 19, 2019)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> red dwarf


Replying to an old post here, but I don't think red dwarf planets are as uninhabitable as you say. The day facing side could distribute heat better, or the sun could put out less heat.

Also life may be adapt to a wider range of conditions. There could be aliens on a Europa-like world who think Europa-like worlds are the best place to look for life. There could be hydrocarbon metabolizing life on a Titan-like world who think Titan-like worlds are the best place to look.


----------



## JosephStalin (Apr 19, 2019)

Agree aliens are out there, somewhere.  Universe is just too big for there to be only one intelligent race.

Have aliens visited Earth?  Possibly.  Quite possible that evidence of such visits is kept under very, very tight wraps.

Would aliens look like humans?   Have no idea.  

Have read and heard that a FTL drive is impossible.   Not so sure.   Some thoughts come to mind.  First, a number of things we take for granted today were considered either science fiction or impossible many years ago.  Remember the saying, "Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic."   Just because we can't presently do something doesn't mean someone else, somewhere else, hasn't already done it.

I hope we don't see aliens come here.  Any race capable of interstellar travel will be much more advanced than ourselves.  And nobody can say if such a race has the same values we do, in general.  If we are lucky, the aliens would consider us children - look around, see little of interest, maybe do some trading, leave and make a note to return in X number of years.    The aliens could come to conquer Earth.  Doubt we'd have much of a chance against them militarily.  We could be seen as slaves, food, zoo creatures, maybe soldiers for their army in a battle against another alien race.   We could also be conquered by aliens on a mission from their God, whom they consider the source of all good, and who are coming to convert us, one way or another.  Anything's possible.


----------



## CausticMinory (Apr 20, 2019)

I think any organism from a foreign planet, galaxy, or universe could be alien. I do kinda think it'd be cool to see alien life that has evolved to thrive on planets that DON'T use have oxygen rich atmosphere.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (May 2, 2019)

Do space aliens exist? Certainly. Are they on Earth and secretly control our society and whatnot? Surely not. As for what they are like, I believe everything is possible. There could be life that we would not even notice at such, and other ones may look like modern humans.


----------



## MushroomLandTV (Apr 27, 2020)

Pentagon just confirmed guys were going to play Earthbound in real life!!



https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/pen...d=clicksource_4380645_10_heads_posts_card_hed


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Apr 27, 2020)

Personally, I would love it if a real alien civilization was discovered. I'd even be happy if non-sapient alien creatures were discovered. I really wish technology was more advanced and adapted to space exploration.

Who knows what's out there?


----------



## {o}P II (Apr 27, 2020)

Would an exoflower count as an alien?


----------



## Shield Breaker (Apr 27, 2020)

If aliens exist, they don't FTL travel.


----------



## Tootsie Bear (Apr 27, 2020)

SuudsuAddict said:


> Personally, I would love it if a real alien civilization was discovered. I'd even be happy if non-sapient alien creatures were discovered. I really wish technology was more advanced and adapted to space exploration.
> 
> Who knows what's out there?


My gut is telling me, and I hope this will happen, scientists will discover microscopic life forms that originated from outer space. The only problem is that skeptics will question if these aliens will meet the definition for life because they could be like viruses. Well, I guess it would count for me.

Who knows, maybe we'll discover a microscopic advanced civilization that will come to see humanity as deities because humans would be giant.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Apr 27, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> If aliens exist, they don't FTL travel.



They travel interdimensionally.


----------



## Jan Ciągwa (Apr 29, 2020)

I've seen some weird things in the sky, night & day. Aliens or not, I have no idea how current science could explain them.

Charles Hall and his tall white aliens story has an interesting tidbit: tall whites considered human race an oddity, because humans still use animals. According to these tall whites every race out there killed off animals after reaching a certain level of development, because they considered animals unpredictable vectors of violence and disease, and feared them. Allegedly tall whites considered humans animal-like too and feared them like a plague despite interacting with heads of state and generals in maximum-security bases in the middle of nowhere. Pointing your gun in the wrong direction could get you killed in a split-second 'cause those aliens didn't took any chances.

If aliens exist and are advanced enough for space travel, I think they're smart enough to not show themselves to the public. I think they consider us an interesting experiment to learn how pre-spacefaring civilizations develop and there has to be a Zeta Reticuli autistic nerd writing a master thesis on Trump Wars at this very moment.

I also think aliens consider us savage, unpredictable, self-destructive and an existential danger to themselves, so they do everything to observe our technology development, keep away from us as much as they can and plan contingencies in case we discover FTL travel too fast. Like, humans find a dangerous technology but don't evolve as a species out of their primitive urges.

IMO we don't see aliens anywhere because they live under surfaces of planets or in space ships somewhere where no telescope can spot 'em.


----------



## Pitere pit (Apr 30, 2020)

I have a theory that some aliens might not be visible to us. We have a limited capacity of recognizing colours, I think we have 3 cones in our eyes that only allow us to see normal colours ( correct me if I'm wrong ) If we landed on a alien planet, maybe they weren't be visible to our eyes, we would see dust, deserts and rocks, nothing else. 
Also, I think that we are in the space's ghetto. We are interesting to look at, like, how someone drives through Detroit but never leaving their car and meeting hood-rats. 
However, I would like that in my lifetime to know that alien life exist, I don't care if they are some bacteria, or a small smelly fungus-like species. It would be our man-in the moon moment for my generation.


----------



## Calandrino (Apr 30, 2020)

DeMDemonz said:


> Pentagon just confirmed guys were going to play Earthbound in real life!!
> View attachment 1258144
> https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/pen...d=clicksource_4380645_10_heads_posts_card_hed


Pentagon releases footage of FLYING SAUCERS  and NOBODY CARES. For 2020, this no longer qualifies as big news.


----------



## Antipathy (Apr 30, 2020)

There are two choices for dealing with the Aliens.

Either we fuck them and make them our space waifus, or we go full Imperium of Man tens of thousands of years early.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Apr 30, 2020)

Their's a possibility that an Alien race might be so well, alien that we have nothing to say to each other even if we can communicate.





"WE HAVE MUCH THOUGHT OF SOL VOID BUT DEMAND A MINUS 4 ALTERNATIVELY.... [untranslatable, something to do with the equivelant to an emotion that humans don't have] IN THE ROCK BETWEEN THE AEON"


----------



## Oglooger (May 1, 2020)

I like to imgine that should we be visited by extraterrestrial beings, not only would alot of materialist and anthropocentric religions would have melt downs, but we'd see alot of SJW types try hard to censor any games that involve extraterristial life due to them being insensitive; Hell why aren't they trying that now?


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (May 1, 2020)

Oglooger said:


> I like to imgine that should we be visited by extraterrestrial beings, not only would alot of materialist and anthropocentric religions would have melt downs, but we'd see alot of SJW types try hard to censor any games that involve extraterristial life due to them being insensitive; Hell why aren't they trying that now?


IIRC the Catholic church is open to the existence of extraterrestrial life, and the possibility that hypothetical aliens might live in a state of grace, without original sin.


----------



## Oglooger (May 1, 2020)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> IIRC the Catholic church is open to the existence of extraterrestrial life, and the possibility that hypothetical aliens might live in a state of grace, without original sin.


I think some sects of Islam is ok with extraterristial life, since it's in our world, they are still all creations of Allah. now if they reject Islam that might be another issue.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (May 1, 2020)

I can only begin to fathom how the world would react to a genuine first contact event. The thought of it overwhelms me. If that were to happen in our lifetime, imagine how potentially disruptive it would be to current events. I also think I wouldn't be able to decide if I'm relieved or horrified. Something like that would be far beyond the scope of our normal human experiences. Even with all our fiction about first contact, I don't think humanity is as mentally prepared for this as we'd like to think.


----------



## Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 (May 24, 2020)

Pitere pit said:


> I have a theory that some aliens might not be visible to us. We have a limited capacity of recognizing colours, I think we have 3 cones in our eyes that only allow us to see normal colours ( correct me if I'm wrong ) If we landed on a alien planet, maybe they weren't be visible to our eyes, we would see dust, deserts and rocks, nothing else.
> Also, I think that we are in the space's ghetto. We are interesting to look at, like, how someone drives through Detroit but never leaving their car and meeting hood-rats.
> However, I would like that in my lifetime to know that alien life exist, I don't care if they are some bacteria, or a small smelly fungus-like species. It would be our man-in the moon moment for my generation.



Funny enough I had a math professor that was talking about a theory sort of like this but instead of aliens it was supernatural beings (like religious figures) and instead of the color thing it was about higher dimensions. 

The theory went like this, considering that if you only could perceive in 2 dimensions, if a 3 dimensional object/being crossed through you plane of perception you would see a 2 dimensional sliver of it for a little bit until it passes through your plane and then it just disappears.  So with that rationale in mind, since we perceive in 3 dimensions, if a 4 dimensional being passed through our cube of reference we would see a 3-D sliver of that being for a little bit until it passes though into the 4th dimension and then it disappears. So this kind of theory could explain religious encounters people have had where they see an angel or something and then it disappears in an impossible fashion. 

So something like that could also explain aliens where they either live in the fourth dimension or use some kind of machine that can transport them between spacial dimensions. A very interesting little thought experience even if it is pretty far fetched.


----------



## Bum Driller (May 24, 2020)

I think that it is most likely that if they would come from a planet similar to earth, they would be somewhat similar to us physically, and most likely socially too. My reasoning for this is as follows:

First, humans have evolved from monkeys because monkeys need to use their hands. While they are strong and agile, they don't have huge talons or long fangs, and thus to get advantage over larger predators, they have to at some point start to use tools. That's why the dominant species of this planet has not evolved from cats or canines or ursines or sharks. Because evolution happens only when it's needed, as a reaction to real need to adapt or go extinct. Other predators don't have this need, as they are endowed with natural weaponry. 

Second, humans are partially this evolved because we are pack animals. Many other predatorial species aren't as strongly pack animals, as they don't need the pack to survive. Humans are the apex predators of this world because we truly need other people to help us out since individually we aren't that big or fast or agile. But also because we are pack animals it has driven our need to develop ever more complex societies that has ultimately lead to present day. 

I strongly believe that without either of these imperatives to develop we wouldn't be the dominant species of this planet or this evolved at all, considering the conditions on our planet.

So, in essence I believe that once we meet aliens, they are most likely quite much like us in that respect that they are social pack predators that have evolved from some other primate species. It would be extremely weird for them to be giant insects or upright felines or sharkmen or hyper-intelligent blobs of goo, as none of these forms of life have the same need to develop technology or society as the pack-dwelling, individually weak primates do.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (May 30, 2020)

We're so obsessed with Greys. Is the existence of the greys even possible?


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (May 30, 2020)

> What do you think of RL aliens? Would they be that different from us and how so? I know they are all space-elfs who never had a history of war or slavery, and are vegan. We can start from there.


I have a feeling they'll be dramatically different, like worse than cosmic horror.



ulsterscotsman said:


> We're so obsessed with Greys. Is the existence of the greys even possible?


I've always had this weird feeling that they're Japanese time travelers from 50,000 years into the future.


----------



## An Account (May 31, 2020)

If I had my guess about it, most inhabited worlds would be mostly barren ocean worlds that host simple, microscopic life in their waters, a lot like the Earth in it's early history. I'd also guess that a significant portion of these worlds don't see their life evolve too much past that, with the planet's oceans eventually drying up or freezing before something analogous to eukaryotes manages to evolve. Just evolving membrane-bound organelles seems like something that would be at least a bit uncommon, and prokayote-style organisms evolving into anything more interesting than a blob of dividing goop seems far-fetched.

Fuck. I made myself kinda sad. Maybe kooky greys anally violating the countryside and livestock do exist, what the fuck do I know?


----------



## cumrobbery (Jun 1, 2020)

ee ee err ee ee 
that's how they sound, the noise they make


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Jul 12, 2020)

I think it's pretty evident that aliens have already visited earth, and are still visiting. There are too many unexplained phenomena like the lights above Washington, the lights above Arizona, the time when a police officer found a UFO take off in a desert, and the multiple times balloonists found UFOs when flying their balloons. Every case I mentioned the case goes into a lot of detail all covered by the CIA, especially the cop incident which has actual physical evidence.

The timeline of alien visitation makes a lot of sense when you think about. There were basically no UFO sightings before 1945, but after nuclear testing the aliens start appearing. Why do aliens start appearing? this is more speculation on my part, but I believe it's because they want to see if we destroyed our planet yet, it only makes sense. Nuclear bombs ONLY have the capability to destroy our world, the only thing they're good for is destruction, so that must be why they were visiting. After a while they started to get bored and leave because we didn't fuck ourselves up yet, especially with the collapse of the Soviet union. This explains why there's a lack of modern UFO sightings


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Jul 12, 2020)

I think the answer to the Fermi Paradox is that there were Alien races out there, but they all either got into nuclear wars or destroyed their planets' environments before mastering space travel.

Edit: If there is something we should be afraid of, it's not an extra-terrestrial civilization, but an extra-dimensional one.


Spoiler


----------



## abacussedout (Jul 13, 2020)

I think Liu Cixin was right and if they exist it's a dark forest situation. And we'll probably get exposed to aliens by some Elon Musk style shenanigan and won't be sufficiently developed to deal with anything that's capable of reaching us once we have their attention. But I also doubt they exist.

It is interesting that catholics are open to it though. C.S. Lewis (protestant?) dealt with the philosophical implications of meeting sinless aliens in his space trilogy. I don't remember much of it, except that it was simultaneously over the top and nuanced and afterward I never really viewed aliens' existence as being in conflict with God and they became a lot less interesting.


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 13, 2020)

Aliens exist. They made yakub.


----------



## Horus (Jul 13, 2020)

Mathematically speaking, an intelligent species shouod have arisen that is capable of making von neumann probes, and we should have encounterrd evidence on one.


----------



## Un Platano (Jul 13, 2020)

Horus said:


> Mathematically speaking, an intelligent species shouod have arisen that is capable of making von neumann probes, and we should have encounterrd evidence on one.


There's no way we can actually quantify with statistics something like this when we have zero understanding of how such a system would work. What are the odds that a civilization will be able to succesfully create von Neumann probes? One in a billion? One in 10^78? I don't know enough about von Neumann probes to determine that, and neither does anyone else on this planet. Anyone who says they do is a charlatan.

And even for technology that we already understand, there's still no way to determine the likelihood of these things. What's the likelihood of a species inventing the steam engine? We have a grand total of 1 species known to use steam engines. The only thing that tells us is that it's possible; we can't extrapolate any meaningful conclusion about the likelihood of it out of that.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 13, 2020)

The universe is too big, it's absurdly big, so statistically I'd say there's no way there isn't alien life somewhere out there.

But the irony though is the universe is so big it may not be possible for intelligent life to come into contact with one another.


----------



## Antipathy (Jul 13, 2020)

I hope aliens are aware of humanity, and just sitting back in a mixture of shock, bewilderment, and awe as they see all the stupid shit we regularly do for absolutely no reason.

It'd be funny if they land, walk right up to some high ranking official, and say in perfect English "what the fuck have you been doing with yourselves for the past century?"


----------



## WonderWino (Jul 13, 2020)

Bassomatic said:


> If we start planning for anything there's a good chance we will make a mess of first contact.



I always suspected real first contact with any alien life would more or less go like this








			
				Male Idiot said:
			
		

> I feel like the chance to have an intelligent species evolve is VERY low. Something that happens very rarely in the galaxy. So the intelligent life on every planet star trek star wars thing is unlikely.



Indeed. and the funny thing is it was just as rare in star trek. tldr: the reason there are so may intelligent species around and that they happen to have such similar biology is because one single species evolved, realized nobody else had evolved and that they were alone in the universe, so they decided to seed other planets with life that would eventually evolve into something similar to them so they wouldn't be alone anymore

That said, even our existence is entirely a result of improbably events. We exist only because an asteroid happened to have been on just the right course for who knows how many years to hit the planet and kill of the dinosaurs, which allowed our ancestors a chance to evolve and thrive. Had that not occurred its likely the planet would still be filled with dinosaurs, or at best an intelligent life form descended from them


----------



## FrailQueen (Jul 14, 2020)

I think there's probably life outside Earth, but I don't believe in "grays". Seems kind of ridiculous to think "there's life outside the earth! And they look _exactly _like us, except with bigger heads and gray skin!".
Like c'mon, be a little more creative than that.


----------



## Minister Burroughs (Jul 14, 2020)

Even if aliens existed, they'd probably be assholes. I mean, if you came to Earth and a bunch of smelly bipods grabbed you and stuck you in a glass room and fed you grass, would you really want to cooperate and show them how to cure diseases that they physiologically can't get?
The concept of aliens managing to find us is mind-boggling. The idea of us finding them is laughable. The odds that we're similar enough to have a meaningful exchange of ideas is positively ludicrous. After all, showing up to Africa not speaking the language will get you shot for your fillings. How can we expect aliens to treat us differently?


----------



## Save Goober (Jul 14, 2020)

WonderWino said:


> Indeed. and the funny thing is it was just as rare in star trek. tldr: the reason there are so may intelligent species around and that they happen to have such similar biology is because one single species evolved, realized nobody else had evolved and that they were alone in the universe, so they decided to seed other planets with life that would eventually evolve into something similar to


Does anyone else remember, a few years ago some scientists were claiming they had found evidence of this happening on earth. They made a big splash with a Reddit post and it got some traction online and seemed somewhat legit. They said they were going to come out with more proof shortly.
Given I haven't heard of it since then I'm going to guess it didn't work out, but I still found it intriguing.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Jul 20, 2020)

I believe alien probes are walking among us; very high-tech realistic looking human androids are observing us.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 21, 2020)

Minister Burroughs said:


> Even if aliens existed, they'd probably be assholes. I mean, if you came to Earth and a bunch of smelly bipods grabbed you and stuck you in a glass room and fed you grass, would you really want to cooperate and show them how to cure diseases that they physiologically can't get?
> The concept of aliens managing to find us is mind-boggling. The idea of us finding them is laughable. The odds that we're similar enough to have a meaningful exchange of ideas is positively ludicrous. After all, showing up to Africa not speaking the language will get you shot for your fillings. How can we expect aliens to treat us differently?



At least we share a common ancestor.

What's the last time we tried to develop contact with non-human species? What would be the value to talk with a lion or seal if we could?
What's the chance of an alien being both of comparable intellect and comparable sociability and having comparative perspective to facilitate communication?

By all chance either the alien or the human will stand in absolutely dominating fashion over the other and as a result, will not have interest in communicating as equals.


----------



## Dial M for Misgender (Jul 21, 2020)

I have seen a glowing, maneuvering orb that I believe was an autonomous alien probe.


----------



## Calandrino (Jul 25, 2020)

(already posted in other threads, but...)

No less a newspaper of record than the JYT has admitted that planetary incursions by the saucer men are already well underway. More info from the Pentagon to come.



			http://archive.md/ii6dz
		




> Eric W. Davis, an astrophysicist who worked as a subcontractor and then a consultant for the Pentagon U.F.O. program since 2007, said that, in some cases, examination of the materials had so far failed to determine their source and led him to conclude, “We couldn’t make it ourselves.”
> The constraints on discussing classified programs — and the ambiguity of information cited in unclassified slides from the briefings — have put officials who have studied U.F.O.s in the position of stating their views without presenting any hard evidence.
> Mr. Davis, who now works for Aerospace Corporation, a defense contractor, said he gave a classified briefing to a Defense Department agency as recently as March about retrievals from “off-world vehicles not made on this earth.”


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 25, 2020)

I used to think intelligent life on Titan-like worlds would be the most common because colder is more common. But after reading somewhere that hydrocarbon-based life is unlikely to do much beyond the level of plants, I think the most common kind of intelligent life in the universe may be like on Europa - aquaitc life under an ice shell. This is because while the "habitable zone" is pretty narrow, there can be Europa-like worlds far beyond any habitable zone, or even around gas giants with no parent suns. Tidal heating is enough to make them active.


----------



## schizoid PD (Jul 31, 2020)

I've always been interested in "conspiracy theories" I regularly check out websites that discuss it.  Whats interesting is that the early whistleblower from the 80's still hasn't been debunked.


----------



## The Bovinian Derivative (Aug 1, 2020)

If the ayys are out there and they know about us, they probably handle us the same way we handle natives that had no outside contact with the world: far away with a giant camera, lets just hope they aren't creepy about and watch us in our sleep while masturbating furiously. If they are out there they'll probably contact us the moment we actually start to go outside our solar system in numbers.




schizoid PD said:


> Bob Lazar


Dank Net made a good doc about the guy and his group of friends, doesn't go much into the ufo stuff but everything else around it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jl2356IOTrY


----------



## A Grey Cat (Aug 2, 2020)

I can't remember where but I recall someone I used to work with saying the classic grey alien is actually our future.

Our skin turns grey from lack of exposure to the sun, our eyes become enlarged from generations of staring at harsh light screens, and finally our fingers fuse together into three with big tips to hold and use touch screens better.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Aug 2, 2020)

I like the hypothesis of Passport to Magonia or maybe the Jungian one, that would make aliens not extraterrestrial but extradimensional. Like faeries and trolls and bigfoot are the same as aliens and they are some astral beings or maybe egregors from our collective unconscious trying to send us criptic messages of things humanity us neglected, its such a cool sci fi concept.  Not much of a believer honestly, but i really like folklore and mythology and see aliens are something that ties to that, like a faerie myth for a cientific secular world.


----------



## Zonga (Aug 2, 2020)

FrailQueen said:


> I think there's probably life outside Earth, but I don't believe in "grays". Seems kind of ridiculous to think "there's life outside the earth! And they look _exactly _like us, except with bigger heads and gray skin!".
> Like c'mon, be a little more creative than that.



One reasonable conjecture, is that greys are basically biological robots built by the actual aliens, to give humans something familiar to interact with. Sort of like zookeepers using bird puppets to feed baby eagles with.

Combine that idea with a gross ignorance of the uncanny valley and you get greys.


----------



## Zonga (Aug 2, 2020)

LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> I like the hypothesis of Passport to Magonia or maybe the Jungian one, that would make aliens not extraterrestrial but extradimensional. Like faeries and trolls and bigfoot are the same as aliens and they are some astral beings or maybe egregors from our collective unconscious trying to send us criptic messages of things humanity us neglected, its such a cool sci fi concept.  Not much of a believer honestly, but i really like folklore and mythology and see aliens are something that ties to that, like a faerie myth for a cientific secular world.



The UTH has some good stuff going for it, but it's also plausible that our brains just happen to be good at generating conscious-seeming behavior out of noise. Combine that with weird electromagnetic shit and who knows what a person will see.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Aug 5, 2020)

The thing is that life is (probably) going to require some of the heavier elements.  That means that first-generation stars are not going to be able to have life. Hell, probably the first few generation stars cannot. You'd need things like iron and other heavier elements. Otherwise, there will be no rocky planets and other things like that. Hard for life to develop on a gas giant.

These elements are produced in giant stars, which means that the first billion years or so would not have been able to have life. The early universe was also very volatile with lots of GRBS, supernovas, etc.. which would not be good to life. A GRB from even as far as 8k light years away will wreck any habitable planet and life on it. Hell, a lot of galaxies are still first-generation stars that are having issues like that.

That means that you'd need a stable, older galaxy to have the suitable conditions: plenty of heavy elements and a somewhat stable galaxy.  So, there's likely no civilizations that have been around for billions of years. So, we very well could be the first.

However, we have only been around as humans for a cosmic blip. Even a civilization a thousand years ahead of us could be vastly way more advanced. Such a civilization could very well exist.

Why haven't we met them?

It's possible they did come here a few hundred years ago and the people they saw just thought they were god or something.

It's possible we can't detect them for whatever reason. A few hundred years ago, the current ways we communicate would be unfathomable.

It's possible they just are happy to stay on their planet and don't give a shit about us, just like how we don't give a shit about some anthill in the forest.

It's possible that FTL travel is not possible and they can't get to us, even if they know about us. It's possible they sent a probe by us and grabbed all the data they needed.

So, in summary, the Fermi Paradox is stupid and the Drake Equation is stupid. Both rely on some big assumptions. Life is very likely out there, and some of it is probably intelligent


----------



## General Tug Boat (Aug 5, 2020)

One thing I always wondered about our alien overlords is if they are like us on this planet that have 2 different genders, or 1 gender,  or if they have multiple genders.  I wonder if they also have the troon cross dressing debate too, while they go on their nightly probe expedition of farmers from the mid-west.     I also wonder if they look at us like we look at puppies...


----------



## Trinity33 (Mar 17, 2021)

If aliens were here they would blend in so well, we would never know it wasnt a human so i dont think it is worth thinking about too much.

they would need to be part cyborg in some way IMO
higher dimensional beings i wouldnt consider alien and most definitely exist


----------



## Michael Wade (May 16, 2021)

Not sure where to post this, but im trying to figure out if this is real or simply convincing ARMA gameplay.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (May 16, 2021)

Not really, sorry. Extraterrestrials are demons. Space is just something you know from tv, movies and video games





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## RSOD (May 16, 2021)

Carlos Weston Chantor said:


> Not really, sorry. Extraterrestrials are demons. Space is just something you know from tv, movies and video games
> 
> View attachment 2174954


Aw darn it I want to CONQUER SPACE and CRATE THE ISLAMIC SPACE CALIPHATE OR I.S.C DAMN YOU KUFFAR


----------



## FUTUREMAN (Dec 19, 2021)

If you know abt the Monkeysphere. This idea could very nicely(and creepily) explain why we can't find any aliens out there...

(Not really)TL;DR: Humans have a limit as to how many emotional connections (family, friends, lovers) can an individual make in order to cooperate with other humans.
So how can millions upon millions of humans (nations, religions, etc) still function more or less fine, despite our emotional-connection limit?
The most likely  answer Is that, in the distant past, the being that would become the modern man underwent some mutation in their brain wiring that for some reason, gave rise to ideas (or memes, if you will). This allowed absolute strangers to work together based on what ideas they shared. Like two Muslims of completely different races working together, while being total strangers.
Also, unlike emotional ties, 'memetic ties' can shift and warp very easily. 

So what if aliens never underwent that one-in-a-trillion mutation, And thus give rise to ideas with which large numbers of ppl can work together to forge empires and reach for the stars?
What if aliens are everywhere, but the vast _vast _majority were shot out off luck. And are perpetually stick in the stone age, b/c of the way their brains are wired?


----------



## MadStan (Dec 19, 2021)

Statistical probability shows there is an exceptional volume of civilizations in existence.

We are simply put too damn far away from one another. And we will never go past the speed of light, ever. We will be lucky to break 50% with pure robotics and in terms of sending living tissue to another star system, well, we will never get to 50% the speed of light. Support systems are too damn large and heavy and the more mass, the more energy.

One can take all the hypothetical examples of potential technological breakthroughs and even with those, there is just no good argument for ever sending a living being to another star system. The best we can do is robotics and any other civilization remotely "close" I.e. 200 light years - has come to the same conclusion.

The technology actually does exist for interstellar travel right now - we know how to build a ship to go to another star system.  The problem is it would exhaust most of Earths resources to send a mere 50 people there, and still the odds of them making it alive is very low. It would cost over 200 trillion dollars.

For the cost of the US GDP we can send right now a large probe to the nearest tar system. Booooo. The star systems we would want to probably visit are 10-100 times farther. Price tag: 5-10 Trillion if we want it there within 25 years.

The problems we have are likely the same problems another civilization has and I doubt they (;like us)  can justify gobbling their precious and valuable resources....to make a phone call basically,

Our radio signals have barely cleared the local neighborhood and to travel to the other side of the Galaxy (if they were even strong enough which they aren't) would take 65,000 years. So we want them to be listening for 65,000 years and hopefully they don't turn off the radio receiver for that brief 200 year period.

Shit, an alien civilization 2000 light years away may have detected life on earth trough atmospheric readings 100 Million years ago and sent messages to us non-stop for 50 million years, heard nothing and finally gave up.

They are in all probability digital now so don't care. Time scales and distance. They are extreme when discussing alien civilizations.

They had/have/are having the same conversations now.

The rent is too damn high.


----------



## BewitchedTranny (Jul 28, 2022)

Something tells me that we shouldn't be trying to communicate with aliens via probes like Voyager 1 and 2. There's not much we know about the universe; sure, we know quite a bit of it, but the universe is like a jungle; you don't know what's out there, either its another poor bastard like you who ended up here and wants to help you, or some baboon that thinks you're a decent meal.

Perhaps there will be an alien life force out there that will find us, and (assuming we don't go extinct by the time they find us) who knows _what_ they could do, and _why?_ Maybe they'll come in peace like those Hollywood films told us, or maybe they'll kill us all like in the movie Alien. No one really knows for sure what they could do.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Aug 2, 2022)

Most important alien question.
Suppose one day we make contact with aliens and they look just like the little gray men, and human-compatible genitals. Also, they have females.
Would you smash?


----------

